# Wie programmiere ich meine eigenes Browsergame?



## Psychoboy (18. Juni 2005)

hy Leutz,
ich habe mich schon ein wenig mit Php geschäftigt, schon ein Gästebuch gemacht,...

und nun wollte ich mein eigenes Browsergame programmieren, aber mein problem ist ich weiß  net recht wie ich da ran gehen soll.

Könntet ihr mir ein paar tipps geben, oder wenn schon jemand von euch so was schon mal gemacht hat, könnte der mir dann mal einen Ausschnitt von euren Quelltext geben?

also wenn ihr da was wisst, dann helft mir bitte ein wenig.

MFG Psychoboy


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (18. Juni 2005)

TIP 1- 100:
Benutz die Suche hier!

TIP 101-n:
Benutz die Googelsuche.


----------

